# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  Eνδιαφέρον άρθρο για το Facebook

## aeonios

από τον 'Ελεύθερο Τύπο' (Σάββατο 1 Μαρτίου 200 :Cool:  :
'Cover Story- Τεχνολογία

Στο facebook έχω μόλις 30 φίλους. Αυτό δεν είναι απαραιτήτως κακό, αρκεί να πιστεύεις πως διαθέτεις περισσότερους στην πραγματική ζωή. Η καλή υπηρεσία μού προώθησε μία διαφήμιση με την οποία με προτρέπει να αγοράσω ένα βιβλίο προκειμένου, εύκολα και γρήγορα, να διπλασιάσω τον αριθμό των ηλεκτρονικών μου φίλων. Δεν θέλω, αν και για τα ήθη του δικτύου θα έπρεπε. Είναι, τουλάχιστον, υποτιμητικό να διαθέτεις μόλις 30 φίλους σε ένα περιβάλλον 60 εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων. Το facebook θα ήθελε να γίνουμε όλοι φίλοι μεταξύ μας. Ει δυνατόν, όλοι οι άνθρωποι που περπατούν και αναπνέουν στον πλανήτη.


Να αναρτήσουμε φωτογραφία, στοιχεία ταυτότητας και να συμμετέχουμε με χαρά στις ηλεκτρονικές εφαρμογές που μας ζητούν να δηλώσουμε ποια είναι η αγαπημένη μας στάση στο σεξ. Εκ των πραγμάτων, για αρκετούς ανθρώπους που περνούν τη μέρα τους στο facebook η αγαπημένη τους στάση είναι το 11, κοινώς δύο κορμιά παραλλήλως ξαπλωμένα χωρίς καμία απολύτως επαφή. Αλλά, μισό λεπτό, εδώ χρειάζονται κάποιες εξηγήσεις, αν και όσοι δεν γνωρίζετε τι ακριβώς είναι το facebook θα ήταν καλύτερο να προσπεράσετε το κείμενο.


Όμως, σας θέλουμε εδώ. Το facebook, λοιπόν, περιγράφεται εύσχημα ως μια υπηρεσία κοινωνικής δικτύωσης, όπου οι άνθρωποι μπορούν να επικοινωνούν με τους φίλους τους, να δημιουργήσουν καινούργιες σχέσεις, να συγκροτήσουν ομάδες κοινού ενδιαφέροντος. Ο μέσος χρήστης ξοδεύει 20 λεπτά τη μέρα στο facebook. Τις τρεις πρώτες εβδομάδες, όμως, διαθέτει ώρες ολόκληρες αναζητώντας φίλους και ανταλλάσσοντας μηνύματα. Αυτή είναι η καλή επεξήγηση της υπηρεσίας. Η κακή λέει πως το facebook είναι ένα παγκόσμιο φακέλωμα προς χάρη των μεγάλων πολυεθνικών και των διαφημιστών, που αποθεώνουν τα εξειδικευμένα δημογραφικά στοιχεία. Φιλικό στο χρήστη. Μπορείτε να δημιουργήσετε μία προσωπική σελίδα, η οποία ουσιαστικά υποδηλώνει το δικτυακό σας στίγμα. Αν θέλετε, όμως, να σας βρουν οι παλαιοί συμμαθητές και οι φίλοι, είστε υποχρεωμένοι να χρησιμοποιήσετε το όνομα που αναγράφεται στην ταυτότητά σας !

 Για πρώτη φορά στην Ιστορία τόσα εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι έδωσαν με προθυμία το αληθινό τους όνομα σε ένα μέσο που είναι προσβάσιμο από όλους. Η εγγραφή, όμως, δεν μπορεί να γίνει χωρίς μία έγκυρη ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση. Έχουμε, λοιπόν, περίπου 60 εκατομμύρια ονόματα που αντιστοιχούν σε ίδιο αριθμό ηλεκτρονικών διευθύνσεων. Το σύστημα σε προτρέπει να αναρτήσεις τη φωτογραφία σου και φωτογραφίες φίλων.


Χαριτωμένο; Όχι και τόσο. Το facebook είναι η μεγαλύτερη φωτογραφική βάση δεδομένων που δημιουργήθηκε ποτέ.


Στους υπολογιστές του είναι αποθηκευμένες 2 δισεκατομμύρια φωτογραφίες, ούτε ...το σύστημα συνοριακών ελέγχων των ΗΠΑ δεν έχει τόσες !  Μέχρι να διαβάσετε αυτήν την πρόταση στη βάση θα έχουν προστεθεί εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες φωτογραφίες. Κάθε μέρα 14 εκατομμύρια φωτογραφίες εμπλουτίζουν το φωτογραφικό άλμπουμ της υπηρεσίας. Η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των χρηστών έχει τοποθετήσει προσωπική φωτογραφία. Μπορεί να είναι και η δική σας κάπου εκεί, εν αγνοία σας και μάλιστα ταυτοποιημένη στο πρόσωπό σας. Πώς; Κάποιος φίλος σας «ανέβασε» φωτογραφία σας στο προσωπικό του άλμπουμ, χρησιμοποίησε τη δυνατότητα λεζάντας και έτσι όταν ο δείκτης του mouse περάσει πάνω από το πρόσωπό σας, αποκαλύπτεται και το όνομά σας. Οι χρήστες έχουν κάποιους περιορισμούς στην περιήγηση των προφίλ. Ούτως ή άλλως, δεν μπορείς να βουτήξεις σε εκατομμύρια εγγραφές, θα πνιγείς. Αλλά το facebook μπορεί να τους δει όλους. Και να τους περάσει από λεπτό κόσκινο. Ως υπηρεσία είναι εξαιρετικά εύχρηστη ως και χαριτωμένη.

Διατίθεται ένα πλήθος εφαρμογών με τεστ προσωπικότητας, τα οποία σου αποκαλύπτουν πόσο καλός εραστής είσαι ή σε ποιο είδος καταστροφής αντιστοιχείς. Για να δεις, όμως, τα αποτελέσματα, θα πρέπει να καλέσεις και άλλους είκοσι φίλους να ακολουθήσουν το ίδιο μονοπάτι, δηλαδή να χρησιμοποιήσουν την ίδια εφαρμογή. Έτσι, όσο εσύ απαντάς σε ερωτηματολόγια για να μάθεις με ποιον τρόπο φιλάς, προσφέρεις στην καλή υπηρεσία την ευκαιρία να μάθει όχι μόνο τα δημογραφικά σου στοιχεία, αλλά και από ποιο πλευρό κοιμάσαι το βράδυ. Και φαίνεται ότι κοιμάσαι βαθιά.


Δωρεάν τυρί

Το facebook δεν κρύβει πως δωρεάν τυράκι σερβίρεται μόνο σε ποντικοπαγίδες.

Οι μεγαλύτερες εταιρίες μετρήσεων συνεργάζονται μαζί του, όπως, βέβαια, και οι ισχυρότερες πολυεθνικές, αφού διαπιστώνουν ότι μπορούν να κατευθύνουν τη διαφημιστική τους καμπάνια στο πλέον εξειδικευμένο κοινό που δημιουργήθηκε ποτέ. Ήδη οι μεγαλύτερες εμπορικές επωνυμίες του πλανήτη έχουν υπερήφανα ανακοινώσει τη συνεργασία τους με την υπηρεσία. Μπορείτε, όμως, να δοκιμάσετε και εσείς να διαφημιστείτε σε κοινό της επιλογής σας με προσιτό κόστος. Η διαφημιστική πλατφόρμα του facebook είναι τόσο έξυπνη που το μήνυμά σας θα φτάσει μόνο στους σωστούς αποδέκτες. Μεταξύ μας, πρόκειται για ένα τεράστιο πείραμα του σύγχρονου καπιταλισμού. Μπορείς να κάνεις λεφτά από τη φιλία; Ναι, μπορείς, αρκεί να αντικαταστήσεις τα λόγια από τον ήχο του πληκτρολογίου. Αρκεί να δείξεις πως το εύρος της δικτυακής κοινωνικότητας είναι σημαντικότερο από την ουσία της πραγματικής επαφής. Έτσι, διαβάζουμε στις τελευταίες μελέτες για το φαινόμενο πως η επιτυχία του βασίζεται στην τάση των ανθρώπων να ομαδοποιούνται και να μιμούνται ο ένας τον άλλο. Ο ένας φίλος προσελκύει τον άλλο. Για τις νεαρές ηλικιακά ομάδες η εγγραφή στο facebook είναι τόσο απαραίτητη όσο η κατοχή κινητού τηλεφώνου. Αφού είναι όλοι εκεί! Οι άνθρωποι λένε τα πάντα στο facebook και τα υπογράφουν με το πραγματικό τους όνομα, την ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση και τη φωτογραφία τους. Και το facebook διαθέτει τεράστια μνήμη και όλη την καλή διάθεση για να συνεργαστεί με τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες, αν του ζητηθεί. Δεν χρειάζεται να σας το πει κάποιος τρίτος, το λέει και η άδεια χρήσης της υπηρεσίας, εκείνο το μακρύ κείμενο κάτω από το οποίο πάντα δηλώνουμε πως συμφωνούμε με όσα γράφει. Μεταφράζουμε: «Όταν χρησιμοποιείτε το facebook ίσως δημιουργήσετε το προσωπικό σας προφίλ, σχέσεις, ανταλλάξετε μηνύματα και κάνετε χρήση των εφαρμογών του διοχετεύοντας προσωπικές πληροφορίες σε διάφορα κανάλια. Εμείς συλλέγουμε αυτές τις πληροφορίες για να σας προσφέρουμε εξατομικευμένες εφαρμογές». Τι μας λέει; Πως επεξεργάζονται προσωπικά στοιχεία. Το κάνουν όλοι, αλλά στο facebook οι χρήστες κάνουν μια καθημερινή online ψυχανάλυση καταθέτοντας τις προτιμήσεις τους ακόμα και για τα πλέον προσωπικά θέματα.


Το facebook δεν χρειάζεται να δημιουργεί περιεχόμενο για να προσελκύσει χρήστες. Οι χρήστες δημιουργούν περιεχόμενο και αυξάνουν τον αριθμό των συνδέσεων. Το facebook μόνο ρωτάει με έξυπνο τρόπο.


Ρωτάει αλλά δεν ξεχνάει:
«Όταν τροποποιείτε τις προσωπικές πληροφορίες που έχετε διαθέσει, το facebook κρατάει αντίγραφο των προηγούμενων πληροφοριών για ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα». Ευτυχώς, όμως, μας λέει πως πρέπει να έχουμε κατά νου ότι τα προσωπικά μας δεδομένα μπορεί να εκτεθούν σε κακόβουλα μάτια: «Δεν μπορούμε να σας εγγυηθούμε ότι τα προσωπικά σας δεδομένα δεν θα εκτεθούν σε μη εξουσιοδοτημένα άτομα. Αντιλαμβάνεστε και αποδέχεστε ότι ακόμα και αν διαγράψετε τις προσωπικές σας πληροφορίες, αυτές μπορεί να έχουν μείνει αποθηκευμένες σε σελίδες τρίτων». Θέλετε ένα παράδειγμα; Πολύ πρόσφατα γόνοι γνωστών πολιτικών και επιχειρηματικών οικογενειών της χώρας είδαν να ξετυλίγεται στις σελίδες κυριακάτικης εφημερίδας όλο το κουβάρι των κοινωνικών γνωριμιών τους. Οι περισσότεροι χρήστες δεν αξιοποιούν τη δυνατότητα να απομονώσουν το προφίλ τους, επιτρέποντας την προβολή του μόνο στους φίλους τους.


Αν, όμως, έχουμε να κάνουμε με εξουσιοδοτημένες κρατικές υπηρεσίες των ΗΠΑ, τότε το facebook θα χαρεί να εξυπηρετήσει:
«Χρησιμοποιώντας το facebook συμφωνείτε στη μεταφορά προσωπικών σας δεδομένων στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες της Αμερικής. Μπορεί να υποχρεωθούμε να διαθέσουμε τα προσωπικά σας στοιχεία έπειτα από νομικές αιτήσεις ή δικαστικές αποφάσεις. Αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει τη διανομή πληροφοριών σε τρίτες εταιρίες, δικηγόρους ή πράκτορες κυβερνητικών υπηρεσιών».


Στο facebook θα παραμείνεις έστω και νεκρός. Μπορεί να ακούγεται γλυκό καθώς οι φίλοι σου σπεύδουν στη σελίδα σου και γράφουν διάφορα όμορφα, αλλά από ένα σημείο και μετά γίνεσαι ένας ηλεκτρονικός βρικόλακας. Η υπηρεσία θέλει στοιχεία και ένα φορτίο χαρτιά για να διαγράψει το προφίλ ενός ανθρώπου που πέθανε. Ίσως να είναι, τελικά, η σύγχρονη εκδοχή της έννοιας για τη μετά θάνατο ζωή, που μπορεί να είναι και καλύτερη από μια ζωή στο facebook.


Οι άνθρωποι πίσω από το facebook

Το facebook δεν πωλείται, τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν. Η κεφαλαιοποίησή του αποτιμάται στα 15 δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια. Έχει προσελκύσει τις μεγαλύτερες εταιρίες της δικτυακής οικονομίας, αλλά περιόρισε τη συμμετοχή τους σε μικρό ποσοστό των μετοχών. Ακούστηκαν αρκετές ενδιαφέρουσες φήμες περί εξαγοράς, αλλά καμία δεν ανταποκρίνεται, όπως φαίνεται, στην αλήθεια. Εξίσου ενδιαφέρουσα, όμως, είναι η πραγματικότητα για τη μετοχική σύνθεση της εταιρίας. Ο σταρ, αυτός που αναλαμβάνει να δανείζει πρόσωπο και φωνή στο facebook, είναι ο Μαρκ Ζούγκεμπεργκ, ο πρώην φοιτητής που δημιούργησε την υπηρεσία. Ο ίδιος έχει κατηγορηθεί πως «έκλεψε» την ιδέα από μια άλλη υπηρεσία. Στο διοικητικό συμβούλιο υπάρχουν άλλοι δύο άνδρες. Ο Τζιμ Μπρέιερ, που εκπροσωπεί ένα venture capital, και ο Πίτερ Θίελ. Ο Θίελ ξέρει από επενδύσεις. Είχε συμμετάσχει στη δημιουργία της πετυχημένης υπηρεσίας ηλεκτρονικών πληρωμών, του paypal. Έτσι, δέχθηκε να τοποθετήσει και 500.000 δολάρια στο facebook. Σήμερα το μερίδιό του αξίζει πάνω από 1 δισ. δολάρια.


«Μπορείς να έχεις μια τράπεζα που δεν κινδυνεύει από επανάσταση, αρκεί να την εγκαταστήσεις στο Βανουάτου», λέει ο Θίελ, που λατρεύει τους φορολογικούς παραδείσους και μισεί τους φόρους. Δεν είναι ο μόνος που το πιστεύει. Πιστεύει και άλλα. Πως ο ιδανικός κόσμος είναι έξω από τα όρια του πραγματικού, είναι εικονικός και ελέγχεται από μηχανές με νοημοσύνη υψηλότερη της ανθρώπινης. Αν πείτε πως λέει βλακείες, θα σας απαντήσει ότι με κάτι τέτοια έγινε πλούσιος και δεν θα έχει άδικο. Ας δούμε και το τρίτο μέλος του διοικητικού συμβουλίου, τον Τζιμ Μπρέιερ. Ο Τζιμ, μέσω των συμμετοχών του σε άλλες εταιρίες, είναι στενά, πολύ στενά, συνδεδεμένος με την Q-Tel. Τι είναι πάλι αυτό; Είναι ένα venture capital, ένα επενδυτικό κεφάλαιο, που ελέγχεται, επισήμως, από τη CIA. Σκοπός του είναι να συνδέει την καλή υπηρεσία με την τεχνολογία αιχμής, επενδύοντας σε εταιρίες με αντικείμενο χρήσιμο για τα ζωτικά συμφέροντα των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών.



Αν μη τι άλλο, φακέλωμα τέτοιου μεγέθους έχει και ενδιαφέρον, αλλά και ζωτική χρησιμότητα για τα συμφέροντα των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών.


Έρευνα...

...που πραγματοποιήθηκε σε αμερικανικά πανεπιστήμια έδειξε πως το facebook είναι το δεύτερο πιο σημαντικό πράγμα στον κόσμο, μαζί με το σεξ και την μπίρα. Πρώτο είναι το ipod. Κάθε μέρα 200.000 άνθρωποι δημιουργούν σελίδα στην υπηρεσία. Κάθε χρήστης «ανεβάζει» κατά μέσο όρο 44 φωτογραφίες συνδεδεμένες με το προφίλ του. Το facebook είναι ο έκτος δημοφιλέστερος δικτυακός τόπος στο Internet. Χώρες με τους περισσότερους χρήστες: ΗΠΑ, Καναδάς, Βρετανία, Αυστραλία, Τουρκία.

----------


## pantkyp

πολύ ενδιαφέρον το αρθρο . εγω δεν εχω γραφτει ακομη. και μαλλον θα το αποφύγω.

----------


## JIMKAF

το ηλεκτρονικό φακέλωμα εν δράσει και εντείνεται

----------


## billtech

οι περισσοτεροι το δικαιολογουν κιολας αμα τους πεις τιποτε.σου λενε βρισκω φιλους και συγγενεις.αιντεεεεεεεε

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μάλλον πρόκειται για άλλη μια γνωστή μεθόδευση των μυστικών (και φανερών) υπηρεσιών και επιχειρηματιών των μεγάλων δυνάμεων. Ακολουθεί τη γνωστή παραπλανητική μέθοδο του υποκόσμου που ονομάζεται "μπουζουριέρα" (βλέπε κείμενα του αείμνηστου Νίκου Τσιφόρου). Με πρόφαση πχ ότι διαβάζει την εφημερίδα του, ο πορτοφολάς μπαίνει δίπλα σου στη θέση που κάθεσαι στο λεωφορείο και με τέχνη σου παίρνει το "λάχανο" (πορτοφόλι)! Με παρόμοιο τρόπο οι Αχαιοί έπεισαν τους Τρώες να περάσουν μέσα από τα τείχη τους το Δούρειο Ίππο με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα. Με παρόμοιες μεθοδεύσεις συγκεντρώνονται δωρεάν στοιχεία που αλλιώς θα κόστιζαν ένα σωρό χρήματα στις υπηρεσίες. Έτσι το κέρδος είναι πολλαπλό: Συλλογή τεράστιου αριθμού στοιχείων, μηδαμινό κόστος, κεντρικά ελεγχόμενο, τα θύματα παρέχουν με προθυμία τις πληροφορίες χωρίς να αντιλαμβάνονται την πλεκτάνη και είναι και ευχαριστημένα από πάνω γιατί... κάνουν καμάκι! Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι πληροφορία που γράφεται κάπου δεν ξεγράφεται, σχεδόν ούτε με format!

----------


## GREG

μπραβο αεονιε για την αναρτηση 
τοσο αξιολογων αρθρων που ισως
βοηθησουνε στη κατανοηση της νεας 
εποχης που ζουμε και της παγκοσμιοποιησης!!!!!!

----------


## sofaki

Μπραβο,πάρα πολύ ωραία δημοσίευση!!! :Wink: 

Πάντως εάν νομίζετε οτι οι ηλεκτρονικοί φίλοι μπορούν να σας χτυπήσουν στην πλάτη και να σας πουν : "φιλαράκι μου έλειψες!!!".......τότε γραφτείτε στο facebook...... :Wink:

----------


## JIMKAF

> μπραβο,πάρα πολύ ωραία δημοσίευση!!!
> 
> πάντως εάν νομίζετε οτι οι ηλεκτρονικοί φίλοι μπορούν να σας χτυπήσουν στην πλάτη και να σας πουν : "φιλαράκι μου έλειψες!!!".......τότε γραφτείτε στο facebook......



τώρα μάλλον κάνεις πλάκα

----------


## sofaki

εννοείται.....

----------


## JIMKAF

λέω και 'γώ...

----------


## sofaki

Eννοείται βρε JIMKAF!!!!! :Rolleyes: 
αυτά τα είπα επειδή πολλοί  υπερυφανέυονται και λένε ότι εχουν πραγματικούς φίλους στο facebook!!!!

----------


## billtech

θα ελεγα σοφακι μου τι φιλους εχουν αλλα εχε χαρη που ειμαστε σε σοβαρο φορουμ

----------


## JIMKAF

> eννοείται βρε jimkaf!!!!!
> αυτά τα είπα επειδή πολλοί  υπερυφανέυονται και λένε ότι εχουν πραγματικούς φίλους στο facebook!!!!



εδώ ρε σοφία δεν ξέρουμε στην πραγματική ζωή αν έχουμε πραγματικούς φίλους... 
α ρε κόσμε ψευδαισθήσεων... γυάλινε κόσμε...

----------


## sofaki

Αυτό να μου πεις βεβαια........... :Blink: 
εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο........

----------


## johny16

αυτο ειναι που λεμε ελεγχος των μαζων αλλα περαν αυτου γιατι νταξει σου πεταει ο αλλος το δολωμα εσυ τι πας και τσιμπας? και ρωτω τωρα μα καλα τοσο ηλιθιοι εχουν γινει ποια δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι ο κοσμος εχει χασει το μυαλο του πως να το πω δεν μπορει ρε γαμωτο να εχει βλακεψει τοσο πολυ.και γι αυτο οι ανθρωπινες σχεσεις πανε στην κυριολεξια κατα διαολου! χαθηκε η αμεση επαφη του ανθρωπου? και να πεις ρε παιδι μου οτι αυτη πα^^%ρια  εξυπηρετει καποιο σκοπο αντε παει στο διαολο! για παραδειγμα σ αυτο το φορουμ μιλαμε για ενα συγκεκριμενο πραμα ανταλασουμε αποψεις βοηθαμε κοσμο και ολα αυτα τα ωραια ενω εκει τι κανουν?  κανουν κατι με ουσια οχι βεβαια φτιαχνουν ενα βλακωδες προφιλ καμια φορα πετανε και το βρακι τους εξω (οι κοπελες) και απλα λενε οτι εχουν "φιλους" τρομαρα τους και οχι τπτ το παινευονται και απο πανω.με λιγα λογια καλυπτουν τα κενα της μοναξιας τους τα κενα της ψυχης και γενικα τα κενα και τις ανασφαλειες που εχουν ως ανθρωποι με εναν ελεινο τροπο.

----------


## chip

ώραια όλα αυτά αλλά δεν βλέπω τίποτα κακό έαν πχ όσοι ασχολούνταν με ηλεκτρονικά έκαναν ένα λογαριασμό στο facebook (σκοπεύω να τα κάνω) και εκεί πέρα, εκτός από μία προσωπική φτογραφία (optional), δημοσίευαν φωτογραφίες από τις κατασκευές τους έγραφαν τις απόψεις τους για θέματα ηλεκτρονικών, γίνονταν fun από καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών, εταιριών, περιοδικών κλπ... και άρχισαν να αναπτύσουν ένα δίκτιο από φίλους των ηλεκτρονικών. Πέρα από τα προφανή όπως η καλύτερη επικονωνία και συνεπώς αλληλοβοήθεια (καλύτερη από ένα forum πιστεύω) πιθανόν να ανοίγονταν και άλλες ευκαιρίες ακόμα και για επαγγελματική απασχόληση...

----------


## hardcode

Σωστός, καλό είναι να ακούγεται και μια προοδευτική άποψη. Πάντοτε οι άνθρωποι ήταν συντηρητικοί και φοβισμένοι απέναντι σε κάθε τι καινούριο και κενοτόμο.
Όταν βγήκαν τα βιβλία, οι ίδιοι λέγαν ότι με τα βιβλία θα αποβλακώνεται ο κόσμος!
Μετά όταν βγήκαν τα μέσα επικοινωνίας όπως το τηλέφωνο, οι ίδιοι λέγαν ότι ο κόσμος θα αποξενώνεται. Το ίδιο με την τηλεόραση, το αυτοκίνητο, τους υπολογιστές (στο σχολείο η θεολόγος μας έλεγε ότι είναι του σατανά...), το κινητό, το ίντερνετ (εδώ και αν ακούσαμε παπάρες και παπάρες...), τις smartcard (και αυτές του σατανά).
Τα ίδια και τα ίδια και τα ίδια.
Τα πράματα είναι απλά: Το ίντερνετ και ότι παρέχει είναι το κορυφαίο μέσο επικοινωνίας. Απο τo απλό φόρουμ, τα chat rooms, το skype, τις video-κλήσεις, το wikipedia μέχρι το facebook και το myspace κτλ.

----------


## JIMKAF

> ώραια όλα αυτά αλλά δεν βλέπω τίποτα κακό έαν πχ όσοι ασχολούνταν με ηλεκτρονικά έκαναν ένα λογαριασμό στο facebook (σκοπεύω να τα κάνω) και εκεί πέρα, εκτός από μία προσωπική φτογραφία (optional), δημοσίευαν φωτογραφίες από τις κατασκευές τους έγραφαν τις απόψεις τους για θέματα ηλεκτρονικών, γίνονταν fun από καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών, εταιριών, περιοδικών κλπ... και άρχισαν να αναπτύσουν ένα δίκτιο από φίλους των ηλεκτρονικών. Πέρα από τα προφανή όπως η καλύτερη επικονωνία και συνεπώς αλληλοβοήθεια (καλύτερη από ένα forum πιστεύω) πιθανόν να ανοίγονταν και άλλες ευκαιρίες ακόμα και για επαγγελματική απασχόληση...



Αυτό που λές φίλε chip ακούγεται καλό αλλά αυτό ήδη το κάνουμε μέσα από αυτο το forum , αυτό που θα πρότεινα επειδή μέσα από το facebook υπάρχει αμεση και τεράστια δικτύωση θα μπορούσαμε να φτιάξουμε το προφίλ του hlektronika.gr  :Idea:

----------


## chip

Ναι σωστή ιδέα... γιατί να μην έχει το ηλεκτρονικά παρουσία στο facebook?

Πιστεύω δεν θα έβλαπτε μια παρουσία και στο facebook. Άλλωστε δεν είναι κάτι ανταγωνιστικό με το forum είναι κατι τελείως διαφορετικό. Το forum βοηθά, κυρίως, στην επίλυση προβλημάτων - αποριών. το FAcebook (αν το πιστέψουμε) έχει σκοπό την γνωριμία των ανθρώπων. Βέβαια εν μέρη και το forum το πετυχαίνει. Ύστερα ο τρόπος παρουσίας στο forum είναι διαφορετικός. Πχ ανεβάζει κάποιος φωτογραφίες από κατασκευές... κάτι τέτοιο δείχνει μια κατασκευή όμως δεν βοηθά στο να δει κανεις το σύνολο αυτών που έχει φτιάξει ο συγκεκριμένως...  Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι οτι αναζητάς κατασκευές ενός είδους και οχι τις κατασκευές που έχει φτιάξει ένα μέλος. (Βέβαια μην κριβομαστε τα ενεργά μέλη που ανεβάζουν κατασκευές είναι λίγα οπότε λίγο πολυ ξέρουμε τι φτιαχνει ο καθένας... πχ θυμάμε οτι ο ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ φτιάχνει ενισχυτές με λυχνίες...κλπ μήπως όμως φτιάχει και άλλα είδη κατασκευών που δεν το έχω καταλάβει?)
ύστερα ένα forum δεν μπορεί να διαθέσει (νομιζω) τον ανάλογο χώρο για τις απαιτούμενες φωτογραφίες και πρέπει να παραπέμπει σε κάποιο εξωτερικό Site φιλοξενείας φωτογραφιών κλπ... Φυσικά και το facebook έχει άλλα αρνητικά.... 
Για το λόγο αυτό παρουσία και στα δύο πιστεύω είναι θετική...

----------


## JIMKAF

> Ναι σωστή ιδέα... γιατί να μην έχει το ηλεκτρονικά παρουσία στο facebook?
> 
> Πιστεύω δεν θα έβλαπτε μια παρουσία και στο facebook. Άλλωστε δεν είναι κάτι ανταγωνιστικό με το forum είναι κατι τελείως διαφορετικό. Το forum βοηθά, κυρίως, στην επίλυση προβλημάτων - αποριών. το FAcebook (αν το πιστέψουμε) έχει σκοπό την γνωριμία των ανθρώπων. Βέβαια εν μέρη και το forum το πετυχαίνει. Ύστερα ο τρόπος παρουσίας στο forum είναι διαφορετικός. Πχ ανεβάζει κάποιος φωτογραφίες από κατασκευές... κάτι τέτοιο δείχνει μια κατασκευή όμως δεν βοηθά στο να δει κανεις το σύνολο αυτών που έχει φτιάξει ο συγκεκριμένως...  Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι οτι αναζητάς κατασκευές ενός είδους και οχι τις κατασκευές που έχει φτιάξει ένα μέλος. (Βέβαια μην κριβομαστε τα ενεργά μέλη που ανεβάζουν κατασκευές είναι λίγα οπότε λίγο πολυ ξέρουμε τι φτιαχνει ο καθένας... πχ θυμάμε οτι ο ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ φτιάχνει ενισχυτές με λυχνίες...κλπ μήπως όμως φτιάχει και άλλα είδη κατασκευών που δεν το έχω καταλάβει?)
> ύστερα ένα forum δεν μπορεί να διαθέσει (νομιζω) τον ανάλογο χώρο για τις απαιτούμενες φωτογραφίες και πρέπει να παραπέμπει σε κάποιο εξωτερικό Site φιλοξενείας φωτογραφιών κλπ... Φυσικά και το facebook έχει άλλα αρνητικά.... 
> Για το λόγο αυτό παρουσία και στα δύο πιστεύω είναι θετική...



Εγώ φίλε chip θα έλεγα να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε το facebook περισσότερο για διαφημιστικούς λόγους γιατί μέσα από εκεί θα δούν το site πολλοί άνθρωποι που πιθανόν να έψαχναν κάτι σαν το hlektronika , δεν νομίζω πως θα μπορούσε το facebook να μπορούσε να αντικαταστήσει το forum αυτό.

----------


## JIMKAF

Επίσης θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και αυτά για να ξέρουμε και μετι έχουμε να κάνουμε:
1. Το facebook επινοήθηκε από τον 19χρονο φοιτητή Mark Zuckerberg o οποίος το δημιούργησε το 2004 στο πανεπιστήμιο του Harvard. Σημειώστε την ‘σύμπτωση’ ότι όλα ξεκίνησαν από ένα φοιτητή Αμερικάνικου πανεπιστημίου και όχι από έναν Γερμανό ή Αυστραλό ή Βραζιλιάνο ή οποιονδήποτε άλλο φοιτητή πανεπιστημίου, όπως επίσης και το όνομα του πανεπιστημίου που είναι διεθνώς αναγνωρίσιμο και προσθέτει κύρος στο εγχείρημα. Μια ΕΥΦΥΕΣΤΑΤΗ επινόηση σεναρίου με μια άκρως ρομαντική ιστορία που εκπλήσσει και αγγίζει, αρχικά, τον μέσο Αμερικάνο και γενικότερα τον μέσο άνθρωπο. Αν κάποιοι ήθελαν τη δημιουργία μιας παγκόσμιας βάσης ΑΛΗΘΙΝΩΝ προσωπικών δεδομένων θα μας το ζητούσαν επίσημα ή θα δημιουργούσαν μια τέτοια γλυκιά και θελκτική ιστορία ; 

2. Το facebook αποτελεί, παγκοσμίως, την εφαρμογή με την πολυπληθέστερη διακίνηση φωτογραφικού υλικού. Ταύτιση στοιχείων-προσώπου

3. Το facebook διατηρεί το δικαίωμα διατήρησης των στοιχείων σου ακόμα και μετά την διαγραφή του προφίλ σου (facebook privacy).Ιδού η βάση, ιδού και το πήδημα

4. Το facebook ΔΕΝ εγγυάται ότι τα περιεχόμενα και οι δημοσιεύσεις σου δεν θα προσπελαστούν από ΜΗ εξουσιοδοτημένα πρόσωπα (Term of conditions).

5. Το facebook πληροφορείται από 50 μεγάλα συνεργαζόμενα site για τις δραστηριότητες σου.

6. Σε περίπτωση πώλησης του facebook μεταβιβάζονται στην νέα ιδιοκτησία ΟΛΕΣ οι πληροφορίες ακόμα και εκείνες που αφορούν μέλη που αποχώρησαν.

7. Το 2007 η εταιρία Microsoft απέκτησε μερίδιο του facebook αποκτώντας πρόσβαση και σε όλο το περιεχόμενο του.

8. Ο 19χρονος, τότε, φοιτητής που φέρεται να επινόησε το facebook είναι σήμερα ο νεότερος δισεκατομμυριούχος.Γιατί ένα καλό σενάριο ικανοποιεί τον θεατή που ταυτίζεται με τον πρωταγωνιστή.

9. Στο προφίλ που o κάθε ένας διατηρεί στο facebook δεν εμφανίζονται διαφημίσεις άσχετες με αυτόν (π.χ. παιδικά είδη, ενώ δηλώνει άγαμος) αλλά διαφημίσεις που ταιριάζουν στις ανάγκες του (π.χ. μουσικά όργανα, σε μουσικούς). Έτσι αξιοποιούνται εμπορικά οι προσωπικές πληροφορίες του καθενός.

10. Το αρχηγείο του facebook βρίσκεται στις Η.Π.Α., οι όροι και οι προϋποθέσεις του facebook στην Ευρώπη θα θεωρούνταν παράνομες.

11. Ο φερόμενος ως ιδιοκτήτης παραδέχτηκε δημόσια, κατόπιν πιεστικών ερωτήσεων, ότι το facebook δέχεται πληροφορίες που αφορούν μέλη του, από άλλους ιστότοπους, χωρίς να ενημερώνει ή να ζητά την άδεια των μελών του. Αυτό συνεχίζεται και μετά την διαγραφή του μέλους

12 Το ομοσπονδιακό γραφείο ερευνών της Δανίας συμβούλεψε συγκεκριμένες ομάδες ανθρώπων (αστυνομικούς κ.α.) να μην αποκαλύπτουν προσωπικές πληροφορίες στο facebook.

13. Τη στιγμή που το facebook ισχυρίζεται ότι διαθέτει υψηλά στάνταρ ασφαλείας, δύο φοιτητές του τεχνολογικού ινστιτούτου της Μασαχουσέτης MIT κατάφεραν να ‘κατεβάσουν’ 70.000 προφίλ μελών του facebook.

----------


## dovegroup

Big Brother's Stuff...
Αθάνατοι δυτικοί...
Που να ναι η κουλτούρα σας να φύγουμε... :Tongue2:

----------


## jeik

Tιποτα  πιο  φυσιολογικο  απο  το  live.
και  που  βαζουμε  το  mail  μας  σε  καμια  σελιδα (ακομα  και   στα.hlektronika.gr)  πολυ  ειναι.
Εχω  καποιους  φιλους  που  δουλευουν  πολυ  msn και  αλλα 
 και  καλα  για  φιλιες  γνωριμιες  κλπ  αλλα   το   θεωρω  πολυ  τραγικο  να  κλεινομαι  στο  σπιτι  ,  μπροστα  στο  πληκτρολογιο  σαν  κωφαλαλος   και  να  γραφω  μπλαμπλα  ανταλασοντας  αποψεις  , φωτογραφιες  συνηθως  ψευτικες  χαρην  της  γνωριμιας , τωρα  που  εστω  και  καθυστερημενα  διαβασα  το  αρθρο  , δεν  προκειται  να  ασχοληθω  ουτε  με  το  facebook  μιας  και  
δεν  μπηκα  ποτε  εστω  απο  περιεργεια.
Αυτες  οι  μοδες  μου  θυμιζουν  το  παιχνιδι  πυραμιδα  που  ζαλιζες  τους  φιλους  σου  να  αγορασουν  3  δελτια  που  θα  τα  πουλησουν  σε  9  και  αυτοι  σε  27   και  και  και  θα  επαιρνες  καποτε  εκατομυρια  ωσπου  το  μπαλονι  εσκασε  και  πηραν  ολοι  αερα  κοπανιστο.


Στο facebook γραφτηκες ?  ΟΧΙ ? Πας  καλα ? που  ζεις πρωτογονε ?!!!!!

----------


## jeik

αντε  βγητε  εξω  να  μιλησετε  σε  καναν  ανθρωπο , τρομαρα  σας  ,που  χαιρεστε  οτι  εχετε  φιλους   σε  ολον  τον  πλανητη  ενω  δεν  ξερετε  ποιος  μενει  στο  διπλανο  διαμερισμα !!!!!!!!!

----------


## babisko

> αντε  βγητε  εξω  να  μιλησετε  σε  καναν  ανθρωπο , τρομαρα  σας  ,που  χαιρεστε  οτι  εχετε  φιλους   σε  ολον  τον  πλανητη  ενω  δεν  ξερετε  ποιος  μενει  στο  διπλανο  διαμερισμα !!!!!!!!!



 :OK:  :OK:  :OK: 

*ΠΕΣΤΑ ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΕ, ΝΑ ΑΓΙΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΣΟΥ!!!!*  :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause: 

Όπως πάμε, σε λίγο καιρό ακόμα και το sex θα γίνεται αποκλειστικά μέσω internet. Δεν πάμε καλάαααααααα.

----------


## JIMKAF

> όπως πάμε, σε λίγο καιρό ακόμα και το sex θα γίνεται αποκλειστικά μέσω internet. δεν πάμε καλάαααααααα.



αποκλειστικά;;; ε ρε κατάντια...

----------


## johny16

αυτο μου θυμιζει την αρχαια ελληνικη τακτικη του δουρειου ιππου ας ελπισουμε τουλαχιστον εμας να μην μας πιασουνε στον υπνο!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Με προκαλείτε να πω μια γνώμη: Το διαδίκτυο είναι ένα άκρως χρήσιμο εργαλείο και τρόπος επικοινωνίας. Είναι τόσο ισχυρό που από μόνο του είναι τρόπος ζωής και επιβάλλει και κουλτούρα (το μέσο είναι το μήνυμα που έλεγε και ο Ουμπέρτο Έκο). Η επικοινωνία όμως μέσω του διαδικτύου έχει μια μη σωματοποιημένη μορφή δηλαδή δεν έχεις άμεση επαφή με τον ανταποκριτή σου, δεν τον βλέπεις (εκτός από την τηλεδιάσκεψη), δεν είσαι σίγουρος ότι βλέπεις στη φωτογραφία την πραγματική του εικόνα (ποιος είναι άραγε ο τρελός επιστήμονας με το τηλεσκόπιο που κοιτάζει προς τα κάτω), δεν έχεις αντίληψη των σωματικών του εκφράσεων (μήπως βγάζει έξω τη γλώσσα του όταν διαβάζει τις απαντήσεις σου) και δεν είναι εύκολο να αντιληφθείς πολλά στοιχεία της προσωπικότητάς του. Πολλές φορές σε chat rooms οι συνομιλητές παραποιούν ακόμη και το φύλο τους. Διάφοροι παράνομοι αλλά ακόμη και υπηρεσίες "βγαίνουν για παγανιά" στο διαδίκτυο. Το διαδίκτυο είναι μεν μορφή επικοινωνίας αλλά δεν είναι από μόνο του η επικοινωνία και ως τέτοιο θα πρέπει να το αντιλαμβανόμαστε.

----------


## johny16

παν μετρον αριστον!

----------

